# Glee



## KingdomBlade (Feb 23, 2010)

So, I just finished watching the episodes, and I love it. The music is wonderful, the balance of comedy and drama is just right, and the characters develop in such a unique way for all of them. It inspires me to let my talents be known and that everyone has something of a star to them. Albeit it seems stupid to some people, but it is great for me.

Anyway, if you wanna here the songs, here:

All Songs in Glee


----------



## prowler (Feb 23, 2010)

I guess its alright, I'm glad they didn't aim this at kids or it will just be added to the crap bin like High School Musical.

I watch it when I can. Its got _some_ humour and some of the songs they do are just crap but when the songs aren't crap they are fucking brilliant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Favourite song would be this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X44b9RTtkAs


----------



## WildWon (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh man, i tried. I sat down and got a headache after 5 1/2 minutes. It's the most tritely written "comedy" i've seen in ages. There are 2 redeeming factors. Jane Lynch, because she's hilarious in all that she does (even though it's the exact same character in everything... she just works.) and the music. But the rest is just shit.

And even more is how fucking disgusting the last episode of the season ended. She lied, so it's ok to kiss another woman? Bullshit. That's self entitlement mixed with horseshit justification and is not the "applaud worthy" moment they were trying for.

But i digest.... 

Yea, the music is good & Lynch is hilarious, but it's not worth it for a full show.

(...i know, it's "digress." It's a Family Guy joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 23, 2010)

I hate it.


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 23, 2010)

I've only watched the very first pilot episode, and then after that, didn't even care to watch it again. Heck, I didn't even SEE it on anymore. Their time schedule must be weird because I watch that station about 3 times during the week on Tuesdays, Wednesdays, and Thursdays and never saw it on.


----------

